# Cervix after a miscarriage



## A_Brooke

Ok im not sure if this is a good spot to post my question or not but here it goes. So I had a miscarriage a little over 3 weeks ago and I was told my cycle would be normal again becuase it happened so early on so ive been tracking my cervix like normal and for the past 4 days my cervix has been low hard and very open to the point that my finger will fit quite far in. I also got a positive OPK today but any other time ive ovulated my cervix has always been high soft and open. 


My question is do you think everything is normal or do you think my body hasnt passed everything? 

When I did start bleeding 3wks ago there wasnt very much blood and it wasnt bright red also ive had Blood tests done since then and they are BFN.

Any advice or opinions would be great!


----------



## cla

Iam bumping it because I would love to know xx
I'm sorry about your loss xx


----------



## A_Brooke

Thank you! Noone ever replies to my threads.


----------



## grandbleu

Hey hon - I don't have any expert opinion on this but just wanted to say sorry for your loss. I think between a miscarriage and a first cycle everything down there is a bit funky (I didn't check any symptoms or do temping during that time because I didn't want to get upset). I think you might get confusing symptoms during that time but once you get your first cycle things will start to normalize again as your body heals and realizes that it is not pregnant and will behave more normally. Good luck hon with TTCing.


----------



## SassyLou

I don't know the answer either, however, we TTC straight away after MC. I never really checked cervix but did get intermittent bouts of EWCM, nothing was quite the same as previous cycles. When my period did come (6 wks after MC) it was much worse than normal. Sorry if TMI but it was really heavy, thick almost sludgy, with clots. After that this last cycle has been normal (for me). I think I'm just trying to say I definitely wasn't 'normal' until after first AF.

Hope that helps xxx


----------

